# I miss you guys!!!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry I have been off the board for a while but I have been super busy! I miss you guys and will be gone for a while and will get one when I can. I am going back to school and getting my house and dogs ready for the change. My business has also been busy which is a good thing but leaves little time to hop online and hang out. I just wanted to put an update since I am getting pm's checking in to see if I am still alive


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

HECK YEAH! glad to hear youre doing well


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

good luck with school, lisa!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad your doing good. Take care


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok lisa i can forgive you. lol. well good luck with everything...and get on here when you can!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

glad everything is going good. busy, is good 
what are you going back to school for


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hope all is going well


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Congrats Lisa on a big decision and big change! Have fun!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Good thing you are doing. Keep it up, good luck and Feliz Navidad.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im glad to hear all is well! I have had so many questions for you!hurry up and get situated so i can bug you for answers.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> glad everything is going good. busy, is good
> what are you going back to school for


Top Secret for now! lol I just want to make sure I can get things going before I reveal my big plans 

See you all soon


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Top Secret for now! lol I just want to make sure I can get things going before I reveal my big plans
> 
> See you all soon


come on lisa you know i can keep a secret 
i wish you luck! :woof:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OK so I am going back to school to pursue my dream of becoming a Vet. I start classes on Jan 11 and I am a little worried it has been over 10 years since I have been in school. Plus we are trying to have a baby now so when we move to Colorado for 4 years my baby will be at least 2 and it will be easier to concentrate on school. So that is why I have not been on line as much I am getting ready for the change. 

I love training dogs and started when I was a teenager but I got to comfortable to go to college and figured I would just train for a living. While it has been great and my business does really well I want more and I think I will not be satisfied till I do what I always wanted. So going back to school, having a baby, and two litters this year...... yeah I feel a little crazy but I have to do this for me and my husband is VERY supportive. I am still training dogs but will also be going to school to pursue my dreams. I am also going to learn to crop ears darn it!!! lol I can't find a good ear vet any where out here. Anyway just thought I would share my plans and now I just need to stick with them


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright Lisa!! Good luck!! Being prego is a tough gig!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> OK so I am going back to school to pursue my dream of becoming a Vet. I start classes on Jan 11 and I am a little worried it has been over 10 years since I have been in school. Plus we are trying to have a baby now so when we move to Colorado for 4 years my baby will be at least 2 and it will be easier to concentrate on school. So that is why I have not been on line as much I am getting ready for the change.
> 
> I love training dogs and started when I was a teenager but I got to comfortable to go to college and figured I would just train for a living. While it has been great and my business does really well I want more and I think I will not be satisfied till I do what I always wanted. So going back to school, having a baby, and two litters this year...... yeah I feel a little crazy but I have to do this for me and my husband is VERY supportive. I am still training dogs but will also be going to school to pursue my dreams. I am also going to learn to crop ears darn it!!! lol I can't find a good ear vet any where out here. Anyway just thought I would share my plans and now I just need to stick with them


WTF??!?!?!?! Colorado? WTH is in Colorado lady!? Those poor pups with hardly and fur! lmfao. Well good luck Lisa, and I know you'll do well!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! Yeah I have to move to Fort Collins to finish vet school. There are many ADBA and UKC shows to keep me busy and a ton of agility shows too. It will be a nice change from NM but we will more than likely come back to NM when I am done. My Mom really wants me to hurry up and have a baby so she can love on him/her while I am still in NM, lol.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

so you're moving and everything, lisa?


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

best of luck lisa. i was just wondering where you have been lately. congrats on going back to school. and good luck with your pregnancy. when you are free get back on here its not the same without you hehehe.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

School, moving, A baby and the doggies? Sounds like you are going to be one busy lady! I wish you the best of luck with everything and congratulations!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Megan I am not moving for a few years but then in about 2-3 years we should be in Co. I can't wait!!


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

How exciting! Good luck! Sounds like its going to be a fun and interesting ride.


----------

